# sheep & goats vaccinations ( 1 ) Intestinal toxemia ( clostridium )



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 27, 2017)

Advanced clostridium protection for high performance farms.

Clostridium diseases

Clostridial diseases can all be fatal to sheep & goats. Living organisms that cause clostridium disease can usually be found in the soil and when the conditions are right they can even multiply throughout the soil. These organisms can also live in the sheep's stomach without causing any damage and then spread throughout the soil through animal dung. When the conditions are right for the organism they release toxins that when the sheep & goats are stressed can be fatal.

In stock high-performance stocks become more susceptible to certain pathogens associated with clostridium associated with sudden death syndrome. In short, without warning, sudden death can hit farms where they are reared or use high-performance farming methods.



If any of these apply to you, your animals are at risk:


Send Alternatives Away.

Feed feed on crops, courage, high sugar grass or supplementary feed.

Sudden unexpected deaths, especially of young, fast-growing animals
Vaccination provides advanced protection against ten types of clostridium bacteria
It is the most advanced clostridium vaccine in the market. A low dose protects for at least 12 months.

*What causes sheep or goats to tighten?*


Transportation: Long journeys and crowded transport conditions.

Nutritional imbalances: Undernourishment or grazing can lead to imbalances in sheep's needs and can cause health problems.

Weather: Extreme heat, humidity, or cold can cause all sheep to confirm.

Parasites: Parasites such as worms and fluock can reduce the immune system and stress the animal.

Imprisonment: overcrowding or prolonged imprisonment.

Handling: Private wild sheep that are not dealt with very often.

Weaning: weaning of the lambs can be very stressful.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*(( I do not know Is it permissible for the administration to put pictures of vaccinations that I have or from the companies manufactured for them ?? ??))*​


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2017)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> *(( I do not know Is it permissible for the administration to put pictures of vaccinations that I have or from the companies manufactured for them ?? ??))*



Yes, we do that often to show other types of vaccines/brands.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 28, 2017)

@Southern by choice 
These are the vaccinations we use for sheep and goats ...
These are used for intestinal poisoning


----------

